# Chile nochmal -



## outang (8. Januar 2010)

moin - sorry, daß ich nen neues thema draus mach-

also lago ranco hat meine schwägerin die in santiago lebt und mir beim besuch in chile quasi 3-4 tage auszeit vom familientreffen....gönnen wollte, empfohlen.

nun ists aber wohl so, daß ich gar nicht gebunden bin- also nicht unbedingt die 900kmvon santiago an den ranco machen muß , da -siehe meine anfrage vorab- ranco -es ja kaum - 0 infos gibt.
ich fische NICHT FLY sondern spinne -
und da gehts schon los- 
ich habe hierzu 0 infos ergooglt und hier im forum werd ich nicht recht fündig-
also erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, daß ich geschirr ( wat) für 3 leute aus d anschleppen müsste, worauf ich eigentlich nicht so scharf bin...
ok - lange rede kurzer sinn-
weiß jemand etwas south santiago- ca 1000km etwa mit dem auto, wo sich gelegenheit bietet mit boot inkl. tackle - trolling oder muskelkraft - egal- nen 2-3 tages fischtrip zumachen????
wie gesagt , wir sind mit pkw unterwegs .

würd mich echt freuen, wenns noch ein paar tips gäbe-

ach ja - reicht ne beglaubigte übersetzung des rosa lappens ?
wollte ansich keinen internationalen beantragen, da es auch oft mit begl. übersetzung geht , die nicht verfällt , wie der inernationale - alle 2 jahre ?

erstmal -danke
tak


----------



## Dart (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chile nochmal -*

Bzgl. des Führerscheins, in Verbindung mit einer beglaubigten Übersetzung, würde ich an deiner Stelle hier eine Anfrage machen -> http://www.embajadaconsuladoschile....m_contact&view=contact&id=6&Itemid=53&lang=de
....zumal du dir die Übersetzung ohnehin von einem chilenischen Konsulat oder deren Botschaft beglaubigen lassen müßtest.
Ansonsten halt den internat. Lappen bestellen, der kostet evt. weniger als eine Übersetung + Beglaubigung. 3 Jahre Gültigkeitsdauer.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## outang (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chile nochmal -*

thx - 
mittlerweile hab ich mir dies hier angeguckt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgOcq3pfWZk

ich find den umgang mit dem fisch klasse 

.........


----------



## MefoProf (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chile nochmal -*

Moin,

ich war vor vielen Jahren mal am Lago Ranco, habe dort aber nicht geangelt. Der See ist ziemlich groß und sehr klar. Fische hab ich damals keine beobachten können, obwohl wir da mehrere Stunden auf den Bus warten mußten :m. Ich glaube, daß es da ohne Boot und Know How sehr schwierig werden könnte. Wir haben dann in einem der zahlreichen Flüsse in der gegend gefischt, aber auch das ohne großen Erfolg. Es gibt da einige Lachslodges in der Ecke, die einen sicherlich zum Fisch bringen können, aber das kostet auch einiges. 
An der carretera Austral haben wir auch unser Glück auf eigene Faust versucht, aber mehr als ein paar Refos um die 40 cm haben wir auch dort in aller Abgeschiedenheit nicht erbeuten können. Sehr intensiv haben wir es allerdings auch nicht probiert...

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle aufs Meer konzentrieren. Küste hat Chile ja nun mehr als reichlich und da sollte vom Strand aus eigentlich was gehen. 

|wavey:


----------



## outang (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chile nochmal -*

moin-
ich schätze mal, daß es irgendwo hier was wird:
http://www.aeroplan.cl/publico/article_156.shtml
hat da sonst vielleicht schon mal jemand sein glück versucht ?

zumindest sind die preise wohl ok ( das sind chile peso preise) und boot, guide (ruderer-gibt da auch mangelhafte infos zu den guides - von wegen : wissen alles , nur nix vom fischen -sightseeing aufm boot) - und geschirr sind im preis drin.
zum meeresangeln wollte ich ansich nicht starten - zumindest nicht nach dem was tortugaf so geschrieben hat .
ausserdem habens mir die silberbarren durchaus angetan - zumindest an der ostsee.
naja vielleicht kommt ja noch was an infos hinzu .
gracias


----------



## outang (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Chile nochmal -*

hab da noch was ähnliches gefunden - mit bild -
sieht doch ganz tuffig aus
http://puconia.com/english/pesca.php

gockel is ne feine sache....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqH11mlQ2Ro&feature=related
man achte aufs geschirr

http://www.kannemann-musik.de/demo1/ichsteh.mp3

ich steh mehr auf die, die hinterm hering herschwimmen  - mefo 65 cm 14 pfd - sah aus wie n karpfen.....fehmarn im november-


wissen ist das einzige gut, was sich vermehrt, wenn man es teilt.....


----------



## outang (2. März 2010)

*AW: Chile nochmal -*

moin-
jetzt do gehts nach fettem familykrach doch nach chile
südlich santiago ist die n5 an mehreren stellen pulveresiert, sodaß wir nicht nach pucon können...
notgedrungen halten wir uns nördlich- sollte ich ans wasser kommen - mit geschirr -ich meld mich -
what a trip.....#q


----------



## Sockeye (2. März 2010)

*AW: Chile nochmal -*

Ist der Flughafen von Santiago wieder offen?

Freunde von uns hängen in Puerto Montt fest und meine Eltern wollten eigentlich Gestern nach Antofagasta fliegen... sieht aber schlecht aus...

Seid ihr mit dem Auto unterwegs?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## manne 53 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Chile nochmal -*

Hay Sockeye,
Ich halte engen kontakt nach Chile und der Flughafen soll heute wieder anfangen seinen "normalen "Betrieb aufzunehmen.
Wenn Du aktuelle Infos zu dem Thema Chile ,im speziellem jetzt nach dem Beben, suchst empfehle ich Dir dich im "Chile Forum"  zu informieren,dort bekommst du meiner Meinung nach im Moment die besten Infos.
Gruß Manne


----------



## outang (31. März 2010)

*AW: Chile nochmal -*

moinsen nochmal-
also- ich bin kaum südlich santiago gekommen - wollten richtung pukon - 1000km von south sntigo
- defacto war ich nicht fischen -
 das land ist dann doch vom erdbeben geprägt.
bei unserem kurzem zeitplan war halt nicht abenteuerroute finden angesagt..
dazu kommt, daß südlich santiago die preise - aufgrund erhöhtem lieferaufwand in die höhe schnellen -
kann also rein GARNIX zum fischen da sagen-

hatten allerdings in la serena ne tsunamiwarnung.... - beim bummel durch die strassen mit einmal totale panik - kleine sirene - nicht wie bei uns - und alles rennt  - mit nem handy am ohr -
das war schon etwas anderes.... massenpanik...


ansonsten .... für alle die da mal hinwollen - es ist es auch ohne fisch wert gewesen - 
beim sonnenaufgang in den anden den geysiren zugucken - bei - 4 grad und ne std später in der hotspring zu baden,
 hat was !
kann auch ohne fisch chile ansich nur empfehlen - und südamerika ist das eher nicht  - das sind eher die deutschen da unten - und wenn denne noch ne dicke mefo kommt.......

ps : leihgeschirr und bootstrips hat mein radar weder noch wahrgenommen - werbung etc ....
man muß wohl dann doch alles mitbringen an geraffel....
ansonsten ist in patagonien fliegrenfischen und das 1000% angesagt...
petri heil + vaya con dios !

pps 
ich hab den vorzüglichen wein nicht erwähnt  - WELTKLASSE !!!


----------



## outang (1. April 2010)

*AW: Chile nochmal -*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Alle *3* Jahre und kostet nur 15.00 EUR
> eine amtlich beglaubigte Übersetzung ist bestimmt teurer.
> s.auch: www.berlin.de/labo/fuehrerschein/dienstleistungen/antragfs.html



moin nochmal
habe noch die rosa pappe - und die müsste ich erst gegen die karte tauschen - was auch kostet - was ich nicht möchte-
übersetzungen sind ein leben lang gut - habe 60€ gelatzt
trotzdem 
thx


----------



## outang (1. April 2010)

*AW: Chile nochmal -*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Ist der Flughafen von Santiago wieder offen?
> 
> jein-
> abfertigung läuft in zelten-
> ...


----------

